# Looking for Salt Fork water temp info



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone been out here lately and have a water temp. Finally ready to start fall fishing after a long summer lay off. Heck my boat has cob web's on it from waiting for cooler weather. I figure it should start getting better for Saugeye
soon. Thanks for any good recent info.


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 2, 2005)

Surface temp was still 80 as of 9/13. Caught a few crappie, cats & bass, but no 'eyes.


----------



## MQ1 (Oct 21, 2004)

was there 3 days ago, from upper end all the way to no speed zone at cabin area was 74 degree average. im guessing it should drop some after other cold front passed thru yesterday.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Sunday it was 71 in the morning 74 at noon..


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Was out there Wed. 09/19 Jigger. Fished the cabin bay area. First thing in the A.M. it was 42 degrees outside and the surface temp was 69.8. Left about 2P.M. was up in the 70s surface temp came up to 73.2. Got 5 small eyes. 2 Shovelheads and too many Crappies to count. Got some nice Blacks in 12-14 fow on jigs tipped with Bass minnows.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Sr. Jigger and Tiny!! looking forward to getting some eye this fall.. the campground is getting ready to close, so fishing season is getting ready to start.. keep the reports coming, hope to see ya on the water!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

67 at noon today


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

69.4 at 3:00 pm today


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody got a water temp??


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I was out again yesterday, got on the water right at daylight. Surface temp was 59.2 when I got there and was 60.2 when I left about noon. Caught some Crappies in 15fow but with the high winds i couldnt feel too much. Switched to a Vibe and got lots of White Bass and one big channel cat. Lake looks to be turning still from the color of it. Whites were in 16-20fow. Have only got 1 decent Eye so far but lots of small ones. Plan on being back out Sunday morning to give it another go round. Would like to get some more of the bigger Crappies before the lake completey turns over and they scatter!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Any big schools of shad yet?


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

62 deg. yesterday after cold rain.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anybody catching good crappie yet?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Was there this passed Sunday temp was 54 degrees. Caught 1 small muskie 18-20 in casting #7 Shad Rap silver & black.


----------

